# Nomad 18 V cordless pressure washer



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello everybody,

As far as I know this is the most powerful and best portable pressure washer http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/index.php/Products/Nomad-18-V-Cordless/Nomad-18-V-Jungle/p_7.html before I splash out I just wanted to get the opinions from detailingworld individuals. Here you can see someone washing a mini with the nomad 



 it looks good to my eyes from the video.

I have done a lot of research, there is no way I can have a normal pressure washer in my flat so please not ranting on with that, other than chucking water on to my car this is the only other sensible option I have found.

But yes, I just wanted to post on here for piece of mind if anyone can chage my opinion and if not I will order sometime this week.

Kind Regards,
WW3


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

£189.99 :doublesho . Save your money and get a couple of these.......
http://www.mptools.co.uk/products.asp?partno=630070


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

trv8 said:


> £189.99 :doublesho . Save your money and get a couple of these.......
> http://www.mptools.co.uk/products.asp?partno=630070


Thanks for the reply, that's hardly going to give any pressure compared to the video of the product I showed though is it ? 

I understand that maybe because of the shear flow rate conventional pressure washer's have companies have not developed the sort of portable pressure washer I am after, and if they wanted to make one it would need a huge container...

However what I have found seems to be the most powerful and best portable pressure washer, I really miss giving the car a clean and this should make it a little better for me, so I guess going with this product is my only choice ?

Kind Regards,
WW3


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have the 12v version and its really good, mine is the older version called the "dirtworker", for your needs its a really good option. before using that i was using the pump spray, best solution when living in a flat.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Guy at my work has this. His garage is round the corner from his house so in the winter uses this to get the salt off his RS after driving it. Says it's decent for that but don't be kidded into thinking it's a proper pressure washer.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> I have the 12v version and its really good, mine is the older version called the "dirtworker", for your needs its a really good option. before using that i was using the pump spray, best solution when living in a flat.


Many thanks for your comments you have given me some peace of mind for the product.

I wonder why there is no full on proper reviews on these products if there was any and it was good I would not think twice, apart from that guy on youtube I have not found any decent reviews, but ultimately it looks like I will go with this.

lobotomy, from what I understand you mean the Nomad... well of course you cannot compare it with a proper pressure washer but it does an alright job by the looks of things.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks like the mobi.

I had it for a few weeks and bought a kranezle instaed.

It is not really useful for car washing especially in winter with salt, as it has to less pressure for that.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

atomicfan said:


> It looks like the mobi.
> 
> I had it for a few weeks and bought a kranezle instaed.
> 
> It is not really useful for car washing especially in winter with salt, as it has to less pressure for that.


Yep it looks like the mobi, but apparently it has more psi rating.

I wish I could have a Kranzle to buy the looks of things on the website but I would need a house for that ! bit like the saying "finding a button, and sewing a shirt" maybe I can find a Kranzle and buy a house. :lol:

But on the serious note going to place an order for one of these nomads.

:driver:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks quite good. Could be useful with some having a hosepipe ban.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

This might be the answer to my own issue
Hose Pipe ban
No tap in the front
Not always got parking outside my house
No garage
No driveway

Are you going to get it? Might use you as a guineapig :driver:

Also do you think a foam attachment could go on there?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

WW3 said:


> Many thanks for your comments you have given me some peace of mind for the product.
> 
> I wonder why there is no full on proper reviews on these products if there was any and it was good I would not think twice, apart from that guy on youtube I have not found any decent reviews, but ultimately it looks like I will go with this.
> 
> ...


Putting into perspective, all the show n shines guts in the dub scene when i was involved in it all that them, best solution for cleaning the car in the middle of a field, we used it in a car park for GTI International at the hotel, yes its not as good as a PW, but where a PW is not available, this is the next best thing.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

neilos said:


> Looks quite good. Could be useful with some having a hosepipe ban.


Yep, would be good for those "Eco Friendly Detailing" peeps on here... I would imagine it would be better than ONR.



aj84 said:


> This might be the answer to my own issue
> Hose Pipe ban
> No tap in the front
> Not always got parking outside my house
> ...


You sum up all my issues pretty much... looking to buy it maybe in the next 3 or 4 weeks so don't count on me for a while... but don't you think from that youtube video it looks decent ?



Prism Detailing said:


> Putting into perspective, all the show n shines guts in the dub scene when i was involved in it all that them, best solution for cleaning the car in the middle of a field, we used it in a car park for GTI International at the hotel, yes its not as good as a PW, but where a PW is not available, this is the next best thing.


More peace of mind thanks !


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just asking them if their http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/index...-V-Accessories/Spares/Hose-Assembly/p_36.html allows for devices such as http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-spray-hose-end-sprayer/prod_335.html to be used

That would seal the deal for me


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

aj84 said:


> Just asking them if their http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/index...-V-Accessories/Spares/Hose-Assembly/p_36.html allows for devices such as http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-spray-hose-end-sprayer/prod_335.html to be used
> 
> That would seal the deal for me


It wont....the hose is thin and needs to be to create any sort of pressure through it.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Any alternatives to foaming without pressure washer/hose?


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Decided to take the plunge and order it
Let's see how it is :- )


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

There are pump version of a snowfoam lance.....sorry dont have a link for you...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

aj84 said:


> Any alternatives to foaming without pressure washer/hose?


Yes. Ditching the foam idea and going for a better _cleaning_ prewash - like AF citrus power or similar citrus prewash. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I may run a group buy on this as I know the retailer in the U.K.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Prism Detailing said:


> I have the 12v version and its really good, mine is the older version called the "dirtworker", for your needs its a really good option. before using that i was using the pump spray, best solution when living in a flat.


Yep I am looking at my 18v version right now. It is not overly strong don't expect it to remove a lot of grime but it sure beats carrying buckets over a muddy field or the water spilling on your trousers and sitting with them wet for the rest of the day.

Great buy, as I live in a flat with no outside power or tap!


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Yes. Ditching the foam idea and going for a better _cleaning_ prewash - like AF citrus power or similar citrus prewash. :thumb:


I totally agree with this one.



JJ_ said:


> I may run a group buy on this as I know the retailer in the U.K.


If you are thinking of running the group buy very soon I am interested please let me know ! I found this on their blog http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/blog/2012/01/30/website-bulk-order-discounts-for-friends-and-clubs/

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

WW3 said:


> I totally agree with this one.
> 
> If you are thinking of running the group buy very soon I am interested please let me know ! I found this on their blog http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/blog/2012/01/30/website-bulk-order-discounts-for-friends-and-clubs/
> 
> :thumb:


I will speak to the owner and see what we can arrange. I'll base prices on 10 say ? The 18V with the battery is the best IMO as the 12v without the battery means you ALWAYS have to run it off the car.

John.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd be interested in the group buy as well on this product aswell.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok well if we leave this running and just get an idea of numbers then I'll speak to him and see what if he do a little deal for DW members?


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've ordered one today but have emailed to cancel as a result of the potential GB
I still want one but obviously would like it for the reduced price


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok guys what to do is put your name down 

1.
2.
3. 

Any profit that I would have got will goto DW charity. Obviously once we have names then we have to go down the DW process, this is simply to get an idea of numbers.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

1. aj84
2.
3.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

1. aj84
2. Rocks703
3.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

1. aj84
2. Rocks703
3. WW3
4.
5.
6.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Might be better to make a new thread to see who would be interested.


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

WW3 do you work for this company or something? You really like this item? It's not good and has no power.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

smartvw: have you read any of this thread?

And from your other thread- this seems to be more powerful than your 720mx :lol:


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

1. aj84
2. Rocks703
3. WW3
4. ****ney
5.
6.


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

aj84 said:


> smartvw: have you read any of this thread?
> 
> And from your other thread- this seems to be more powerful than your 720mx :lol:


Yes looked at the thread, and the video, and at other stuff, me old Karch running limp is still double this, im 16 stone and cant hold it with one hand.

One of the first posters pointed towards pump bottles, I tend to agree, its not something that got any power for wheels.

Good luck.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

smartvw said:


> me old Karch running limp is still double this.


We all know that this isn't a replacement for a normal PW...

It's aimed at peeps who aren't able to use a PW, ie, living in apartments, beaky neighbours etc, and for those attending shows etc.


----------



## allfroth (Mar 15, 2012)

neilos said:


> We all know that this isn't a replacement for a normal PW...
> 
> It's aimed at peeps who aren't able to use a PW, ie, living in apartments, beaky neighbours etc, and for those attending shows etc.


OK. I wasn't expecting this to be my first post but it happens that I have an 18V which I bought for mountain biking after rides. Conventional PWs are far too high a pressure for bikes and wreck the seals on bearings/forks etc. The Nomad is just 100psi and doesn't claim to be a Karcher It's a portable system that was designed for cleaning dirty/sandy gear etc away from home. BUT I use mine for my car and it is great if not as quick as a jet wash.s

Two way: rinse/soak first (1/2 tank), shampoo and water from bucket, rinse off (another 1/2 or a tank). Job done. Quicker than driving to a car wash, and a lot more relaxing that trying to beat the timer...

Or, you could just spray over with some car cleaning fluid, leave a couple of minutes and then rinse off. it's surprisingly good with dried on bird poo that lands on mine from an aerial above. But sometimes you need a bit of elbow grease..

Recommended.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

allfroth seems to sum it up in a great first post :- )

Welcome!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input allfroth.... nice name and i hope its not all froth...:lol:

Certainly sounds very interesting item and as folk have said, viewed more as a rinsing item rather than comparing to a dedicated power washer very interesting indeed.

Now if the price could be gotten down a good deal more... it would be even more interesting and more tempting....:lol:

Certainly would look to applying a pre wash solution beforehand.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Put your name down then...more brings down price :- )


----------



## smartvw (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh no its the new poster ( been lurking for ages trick ) but happen to have found the thread on a Google search, I smell a rat with this and someone is bumping up sales for a poor bit of kit. This is my last post on this thread. If you are happy guys and girls, go for it..... its a car not a bike x.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I also own the 18v as I said, it isn't designed to replace a Jet Wash, just an option for someone at a show or an apartment.

I personally bought it as I have no outside tap or electrics. So my only other option was to use a bucket, I wanted a means to a rinse first, which I didn't have access to.

It certainly isn't a poor bit of kit and has quite a few reviews to say the least, in the form of 22 high end publications. Link here >> http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/index.php/reviews/i_8.html

I don't suffer from hose pipe bans or any reduction in water usage, however, you don't need a water source - which makes it pretty good in these areas.

As Neil said it isn't designed to replace a jet wash just another option - don't be so hard on it 

ALL THE INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE FOLKS PLEASE DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH AND BE HAPPY WITH YOUR PURCHASE ALL PROFIT IS GOING TO THE DW CHARITY SO THERE IS NOTHING IN IT FOR ME.

John.

What I will do tomorrow is talk to Gary and ask for a price on 10 and a price on 20 ? See what he can do for you.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm interested as the hose pipe ban is looming, but why not go for the Mobi on a GB? as its already £150 & has a 17 litre

http://www.mobiwasher.co.uk/shop/product/v17/


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Good shout, do you want to run that group buy instead ?


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Seems like top-end it might be a bit more powerful too... 43.5 to 130 psi...nomad was 130 top-end I think
But given Mobi is 12v and Nomad 18v, I would think the nomad can be used for longer ?


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

aj84 said:


> Seems like top-end it might be a bit more powerful too... 43.5 to 130 psi...nomad was 130 top-end I think
> But given Mobi is 12v and Nomad 18v, I would think the nomad can be used for longer ?


I was originally going to make a thread for the Mobi, but after researching it seems the Nomad is a little more powerful and it's power whilst using as charge goes down does not vary as much as the Mobi.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got mine delivered
Will open when I get home and let you guys know how it is probably tomorrow...given that I need my arms to replenish after being completely wasted lifting the PW from the mailroom to my car!
Can't believe how heavy it is - and thats without any water

Upside is that the power pack etc will stay at home, as will box and any packaging ...and I guess it's got a handle too whereas this was an awkward to carry box


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

aj84 said:


> Just got mine delivered
> Will open when I get home and let you guys know how it is probably tomorrow...given that I need my arms to replenish after being completely wasted lifting the PW from the mailroom to my car!
> Can't believe how heavy it is - and thats without any water
> 
> Upside is that the power pack etc will stay at home, as will box and any packaging ...and I guess it's got a handle too whereas this was an awkward to carry box


Thanks for keeping us updated, even if it is heavy it can be agood workout whilst washing the car.

:detailer:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Following with interest....:thumb:


----------



## jan_tekin (Jan 16, 2011)

james_death said:


> Following with interest....:thumb:


Me to :thumb:


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Not much of an update as such but I got it home and unpacked it.
Box in a box so not the easiest to take out with the weight

But as expected, once the power-pack was out, it reduced the weight by a fair bit

It's very well built, bottom heavy (top is tank)
Battery was partially charged so that's charging now. I'll take it to work tomorrow and test it out on the wheels which are fairly caked however I am armed with iron-x and bilberry so lets see


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, jan_tekin...:wave:

Looking forward to the follow up posts.... think the total weight when full is supposed to be 22kg and empty 14. something kg....


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

ok another update - Despite being in a suit, I could not hold myself back and not try it :- )
Took the tank into the shower-room, filled it up, plugged the tank in. Connected the hose (very clever and easy) and switched it on.
First thing you notice is there is a slight hum where the water goes into the pipe ready for washing....and then the noise stops.

The noise then only occurs when you press the lever on the nozzle thing.
Very quiet too - something that you can use on a Sunday morning without annoying your neighbours.

I tried it on my alloys just to get a feel and the first thing you notice is that there is a fair bit of power! I think where this loses points is that a mains PW would have more water coming out with the same pressure whereas this has a more narrower hole. All this means is that you will be there longer which is no problem.

I did not bother to rinse the alloy and put Bilberry on neat. Left it for no more than 1 minute as I was short on time. Pictures say it all really but suffice to say, I used no agitation on the alloys and went straight for the washer.
Initially on the narrower mode and then opened it up to spray. Within 5 minutes, I had completed both wheels.

I really cannot fault it and it was not like the wheels were clean either.

I then proceeded into using no Billberry and hit the front arch, I'd say 99% of the dirt stuck fell off...no pics of this yet as I was slightly underground so bad lighting.

No regrets buying it - As mentioned, the only downside is that because of the lack of normal PW power, you find it is more concentrated on where you point it rather than a wide area. Compare it to squeezing water out of a water bottle with the lid popped open (Nomad) to one that has no lid at all (PW)

Pics: 1 = how all 4 wheels were. Pretty caked with dirt, 2 weeks of driving before I had it washed. Brakedust + road dirt.
2= BB working for 60 seconds
3=Rinsed/washed

For those who are sharp, yes I know all 3 are different wheels...I did not realise this until I got back to the office :wall: Suffice to say, both back wheels were the same cleanliness, and both just as dirty when started


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Stuff keep them coming good Sir...:thumb:


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to update everyone I have also just ordered from the Nomad Direct website... I will post some pictures after detailing my very dirty car with the product should be a good test. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordered and will do full review when i get my mits on it, well when i get to try it which will probably be the weekend....lol...


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Recieved product today a few things I noticed where as follows.

1. When you plug in to the mains charger provided it turns to green when it is fully charged I believe.

2. In the manual it says "DISCHARGE residual pressure before disconnection the portable washer hose" I researched this around the internet and I found this on a pressure washer website which explains the process.

"After use, turn off the mains switch and water supply _(Only the mains switch in the case of NoMad I guess)_. Then squeeze the trigger to depressurise the unit before disconnecting the hose or gun. Failure to do so could result in personal injury or machine damage due to discharge of high pressure water."

3. Also in the manual it says "Know how to bleed pressures quickly" I also researched this I think its just running the machine without the hose on for a while.

4. I am not sure if it is all the time but when you first open it you need to operate it for 30 seconds I believe, surely this is not all the time.

So my critism so far is the fact that the manual could be clearer, and explain some of the things I have outlined above... I have emailed nomad the above points to explain it properly to me... if anyone has any other explanation go ahead.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

In response to your queries...

1. Yes. Initially the light will be red until it is charged ... it then bounces to green.

2. This is easy enough. Think of any hose pipe for instance....you use it, turn it off...there will still be water in the pipe unless you let it all out...be it from the opening or undoing it from the tap and letting the water out.

Same method here...depress the trigger and let all the water out. I then tend to straighten out the pipe, undo it from the nomad and let any remaining water out before putting the pipe away.

3. Did not see this so can't comment

4. Did not see this either but in short, it states you should not use it, switch it off and then go straight back into using it...think if i remember correctly, it needs a break.
Otherwise, I did not see any issues in depressing it...then leaving it for a second and then going back to depressing it.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

aj84 said:


> In response to your queries...
> 
> 1. Yes. Initially the light will be red until it is charged ... it then bounces to green.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments aj85, here are the official answers from Nomad which are pretty much the same answers as yours:

1. Yes, takes about 1 ¼ hrs to 2 hrs depending on how discharged it was.

2. Whenever you want to disconnect the spray gun and/or hose from the washer - switch the unit off and squeeze the spray gun trigger until the pressure is released. Then you can disconnect whatever you want without getting very wet.

3. No idea - we have covered the key points in 1, 2 & 4.

4. Every time you run the tank dry or disconnect the hose and some water runs out of the hose - so yes. You need to purge the air out of the pump/hose to get full pressure straight away.

questions 1 and 2 are out of the way, looks like we dont need to worry about question 3.

I don't really understand question 4's responce, what I am talking about aj84 is the picture on the quick start guide at the top with the timer with 30 seconds showing on it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Seams to all have been covered above.

The issue over the trigger states in the very spartan manual...

Although the picture guide sheet... ikea style...:lol: conveys it prety well.

That refers to the auto shut off...

When the rigger is released, the dynamic pressure shuts the motor off automatically.
When the trigger is pressed the pressure drop automatically activates the motor and pressure is formed again with a slight delay.

To ensure correct automatic shut off operation, the time interval between trigger release and engagement must not be less than 5-10 seconds.

To ensure correct use of automatic shutoff, do not leave teh machine in automatic shut off condition for more than 10 minutes....

So sounds like if not using for over 10 minutes turn the power switch off...:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I played with my 18v yesterday its great for removing the dust etc. Very happy.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> I played with my 18v yesterday its great for removing the dust etc. Very happy.


Thats exactly my thinking, the fact you can pic it up take it out and using water from a water but namely rain water you should be able to rinse the dust off and have no issues over water spotting.

No need to touch with a drying towel or a duster.

Hope to give that a bash when i finish work tomorrow the overtime im doing to help pay for the darn thing...:lol:

Can see it been very handy with the mobility and ease of it so hope to do a full review over the weekend... well Sunday.... Fingers crossed...:lol:


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

I wasted a full charge on my very bad wheels so had to go home plug it back into the charger and then wash the car... will be much easier next time though !


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

WW3 said:


> I wasted a full charge on my very bad wheels so had to go home plug it back into the charger and then wash the car... will be much easier next time though !


That must have been some wheel cleaning battery supposed to do 3 to 4 full tanks....

However will take about 4 or 5 full charge and discharge's before the battery is up to full capacity.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

WW3 said:


> I wasted a full charge on my very bad wheels so had to go home plug it back into the charger and then wash the car... will be much easier next time though !


Did you not have the cigar lead ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Did you not have the cigar lead ?


Good point...:thumb:


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> Good point...:thumb:


I did but it was a little break waiting for the charge to load...:thumb:


----------



## Briggo (Mar 31, 2012)

I've already got one of these from using it on the mountai nbikes, it works a treat for washing cars. Renting a house at the moment with no hosepipe and its a great alternative to allow you to rinse, its not super powerful and you can easily adjust the spray so reduce the pressure it comes out at.

2 Bucket method followed by a rinse down with this, sorted.

The battery life is good but for washing the car I just use the cars own power so its a constant high PSI if required then, as mentioned as the charge drops so too (very slowly) does the PSI output.

Only other downside is 18L is large enough but if your car is proper dirty and needs a good rinse you'll need to fill it up, but thats real easy as the water container section unclips off leaving the heavier section back at the car.

I'd highly recommend it, especially now the hosepipe ban will effect lots of people.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Briggo.... And welcome to the Forum.

Still need to do write up however not bad at all, not keen on having power cable out the window when using 12volts.

Too much risk of ingress of water unless you have already done the roof already before needing car power.

First attempt on the rover i ran out of water with first fill, although i was experimenting i had rear bumper and 2 doors left to do.

However i got all round the polo with good technique to conserve water i still had just short of 5 litres left...:thumb:

Not doing wheels that is, had already done the wheels with a 2lt pump sprayer.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

james_death said:


> Thanks Briggo.... And welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Still need to do write up however not bad at all, not keen on having power cable out the window when using 12volts.
> 
> Too much risk of ingress of water unless you have already done the roof already before needing car power.


Hang the cable out of the bottom of the door, the door seal is large enough not to cut the cable and you wont get any water inside.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've yet to do my bodywork with the Nomad but wheels came out excellent with help from Bilberry

Having said that, with an A6, I can only assume I'll need 2-3 charges minimum for the whole car if it's filthy.

I will be using ONR for the most of it, + 2 bucket method so with this in mind, I am considering splashing out £45 on a spare battery they have on the Nomad site

Keep both charged, use one up, stick it on charge while using the other, problem solved


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

any more news on a group buy ?


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

from what i can see and have read , i think the one that just plugs into a 12v socket would be fine , wash car with a bucket then plug into car which is now running and then rinse off and dry ! job done !


----------



## Briggo (Mar 31, 2012)

paranoid73 said:


> Hang the cable out of the bottom of the door, the door seal is large enough not to cut the cable and you wont get any water inside.


Very much this, I find with the cable length and the hosepipe length I can get round the whole car with it coming under the drivers side door. (BMW touring)

Only thing I'm not sure on is how much drain is it on the battery in ciggy mode, not had it drain it yet though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats the point i dont want to trap wires, then again you could use a cheap extension not so bothered about trapping that and thinner wire.

However a lot of new cars have powerpoint in the boot so another option there.

The cable does limit the mobility of the unit when on the cars 12 volt. Could be issue with long Motors.

The Nomad is 18v is designed to run on 18v so not as powerful when on the the 12v, still good though.

The spare battery is a darn good idea.

Hope to get the pics and review up later.

There are group buy option on there site well bulk buy and they would all need tto go to one address.

Not a mega Saving even then.

I have been able to get a slight discount of £10... i will put the code you need for it in my Review.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

have now gone for something else similar that i found on special offer so will see how i get on with that ?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

putzie said:


> have now gone for something else similar that i found on special offer so will see how i get on with that ?


Cool post your findings....:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

putzie said:


> any more news on a group buy ?


I don't think there is enough interest.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

My Review Now On Detailing World...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259416


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Would be up for the 18v if a group buy gets going


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

wheres the group buy gone? i got atleast 3 people interested.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*This link will show you the Group Buy options that Nomad have set up for clubs and groups.

However these have to be posted to one address so people would need to collect as the cost of posting out the individual nomads would negate the discount.

http://www.nomad-direct.co.uk/blog/2012/01/30/website-bulk-order-discounts-for-friends-and-clubs/

Anyone is welcome to pursue with Gary of Nomad...

There is the Individual Discount of £10 Gary agreed to set up... DW2012.*


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

stonejedi said:


> wheres the group buy gone? i got atleast 3 people interested.


I have posted this in the group buy just awaiting the approval :thumb:

EDIT : the group buy is located here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260520


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cracking bit of kit, and if you have a scoot or motorbike especially with steel exhaust the Nomad will be fantastic for saving the exhaust rotting from road salt.

Get home blast down, job done.


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> Cracking bit of kit, and if you have a scoot or motorbike especially with steel exhaust the Nomad will be fantastic for saving the exhaust rotting from road salt.
> 
> Get home blast down, job done.


Yup, if you don't let the car get to dirty you will have a very easy job at cleaning with this !

I think I should email nomad regarding commission... as thanks to me making this thread I think they got numerous sales. :detailer:

But on a serious note guys this is well worth it, and if you are willing to pay a bit more it is worth getting a 2nd battery.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

WW3 said:


> But on a serious note guys this is well worth it, and if you are willing to pay a bit more it is worth getting a 2nd battery.


And the extension hose too......


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not noticed extension hose will have to go check now....:lol:


----------



## WW3 (Apr 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> Not noticed extension hose will have to go check now....:lol:


I can't find it ? :lol:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ordered mine today


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

james_death said:


> Not noticed extension hose will have to go check now....:lol:





WW3 said:


> I can't find it ? :lol:


Not really an extension hose as such. More a replacement. Did read somewhere that they can be joined. Not sure if this will affect the pressure/battery life etc.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Remembered after posting i had looked before when it had been mentioned before....:lol::wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Ordered mine today


Nice one...:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

james_death said:


> Nice one...:thumb:


With extra battery also


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

STEALTH K3 said:


> With extra battery also


Certainly makes sense, when one is discharged just lock and load another...:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Was messing about with it lastnight the only thing that is :wall::wall: with me is there seem's to be some sort of residue within the tank or hose. 
I found this out because I gave the car a quick hose down and there was a lot of residue than normal the water marks where :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that stealth, funnily i tend to get that from a normal hose or power washer when first turned on.

I must confess i should have rinsed the Nomad out before use but didnt just got stuck in.

Did not have any marking issues.

I should have given a good clean out before use as thinking about it i wonder if there could be any mould release agent?

Thats if it is moulded in two sections that is?

Hope you have more luck next time.... Its just so handy to grab and go....:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

james_death said:


> Sorry to hear that stealth, funnily i tend to get that from a normal hose or power washer when first turned on.
> 
> I must confess i should have rinsed the Nomad out before use but didnt just got stuck in.
> 
> ...


Looked like dried talcum powder or french chalk we live on a hard water area anyhow but this was rather too much than normal


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hard water ourselves as from bore holes.

Certainly sounds as if something was in there.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Very tempted by one of these but spent enough this month on car products.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

It can be a costly addiction....:lol:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

james_death said:


> It can be a costly addiction....:lol:


Tell me about it. Few months ago all I had was a liquid wax of the reptile wax variety when I found this place and now I've got a load of boxes in the spare room with various products and a much lighter wallet.

But my car is clean! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Anymore hands on reviews of this in action?I still think there are a few concerns about the performance vs the cost.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> Anymore hands on reviews of this in action?I still think there are a few concerns about the performance vs the cost.


Well the forum has space for anyone who has one to post there reviews up.

I had looked at these as with many expensive items, although some may have a big enough income not to view it as expensive... its expensive top me...

But for the good of the forum i raised the cash.

I use it all the time well not everyday but i use it for everywash, and a few rinses on other stuff.

I intend to continue to use it for every wash.

Unless i need to test a product that would need the full on pressure washer.


----------

